# Pharmacist Overdrive Mockup Pedal



## music6000 (Jun 25, 2021)




----------



## music6000 (Jun 25, 2021)

Pharmacist Overdrive - PedalPCB.com
					

Compare to Aclam Dr. Robert




					www.pedalpcb.com


----------



## peccary (Jun 25, 2021)

Good stuff, I love these mock-ups. You've got your work cut out for you today!


----------



## music6000 (Jun 25, 2021)

peccary said:


> Good stuff, I love these mock-ups. You've got your work cut out for you today


Today, Try all next week! 
I'm off to play with a Honda 200cc 3 wheeler!


----------

